# Can I change any thing to increase fat loss?



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Can I change any thing to increase fat loss?

I am 287 pounds ( 20 stone 5 pounds and 130.2kg) Ideally I want to get down to 196 pounds ( 14 stone and 88.9kg)

I will keep this short! My diet at the moment

Two bits of brown bread with 2 scrambled eggs for breakfast

Turkey or Tuna salad brown bagget for lunch no spread.

Dinner Meat and veg.

Supper Can of tuna or a chicken breast

I also try to have 2 protein shakes a day.

That is my diet any recommendations and what I can do different?

Also my work out which is 5 times a week

I do 2x30 min sessions on the cross trainer. A question I have about this - some one recommended to keep your heart rate in the weight loss section which for me is max of 136. Now should I do both sessions keeping at that? Or should I go harder?

I wont go in to the weights as that's not really to do with weight loss is it?

Also I seen these pills you can get from America like Grenades do they actually work? I have been offered other sources of weight loss but I don't know if I can mention them on the forum but not sure if I should take them or not.

Any advice is more than welcome.

Thanks J


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Yetiman welcome to the board, 55lbs weight loss in two months is an awesome achievement! very good going mate.

There're loads of good guys on here who'll help you out with advice. DIet becomes an obsession for bodybuilders  especially competitve bodybuilders.

First thing I'd say is what you are doing is working so don't go getting disheartened and only make changes slowly.

Pre contest I use low intensity cardio which for me is fast paced walking to help burn fat without stripping muscle. Personally I'd stick with what you are doing as its working.

Would be good to know what you are doing with the weights side of your workout as muscle is metabolically active which means the more you carry the more calories your body burns when resting.

With regard the diet, it looks to me like you embarked on a life style change, so look at the diet as part of that, there's no point following anything extreme you can't stick to, as you get more into it you can tighten things up. A few pointers though, you'd be better of having a 200gram portion of lean meat or Tuna or Salmon etc with a salad without dressing and 150 gram of baked potato for lunch, I expect the baguette comes from a Deli or somewhere similar so will be a lot of calories without an ideal nutrient balance.

If you are drinking alcohol would be good to stop as that's empty calories.

What protein shakes are you using?

If you check the diet and nutrition sections there's loads of diet advice, PSCARBS and Lee B journal or mine you'll see example of pre contest diets but no need to go to those lengths just to get in shape.

I've only ever seen "Grenades" advertised in the American Mags, I've no experience of them so couldn't say if they are any good or not. If you've any questions on performance enhancement read the post rules in that section by Tiny Tom and then ask away.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello mate, I have used grenades, they are basically a ECA stack, ephidrene, Asprin and caffiene. If ur after an ECA stack then there are probably cheaper and stronger alternatives, or u could make ur own with either Eph tabs or some the classic chesteze method which are available at most chemists. There are threads on here which detail some recomended doses.

I'm not sure on ur current fitness level, but be advised, it is not advisable to take ephidrene if u are ufit with high blood pressure. The 'thermogenic' effect caused by the stack can increase ur bp (I'm led to believe) so basically, approach with caution.

As far as their effectiveness, I personally think that they are very effective, they reduce ur appetite, give u loads of energy, a pre-workout buzz and they raise ur body temp so u are burning more calories than normal.

Another note of caution, prolonged use can diminish the thermogenic effect and they can become addictive.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

would advice u search some of the threads on 'Ephidrine' before making ur decision.


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice mate, I am looking to go for the grenades or EPH25 lol


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

can i ask a quick question? what is the classic chesteze method referring to

?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

pie muncher said:


> can i ask a quick question? what is the classic chesteze method referring to
> 
> ?


The classic chesteze method is purchasing some 'Do-Do chesteze' from boots and combining them with an asprin and a few pro plus. It basically performs the same function as the branded ECA stacks but u have the piece of mind of being able to tailor ur dose and know exactly what ur putting into ur system.


----------



## burim (Dec 21, 2007)

Nath said:


> Hello mate, I have used grenades, they are basically a ECA stack, ephidrene, Asprin and caffiene. If ur after an ECA stack then there are probably cheaper and stronger alternatives, or u could make ur own with either Eph tabs or some the classic chesteze method which are available at most chemists. There are threads on here which detail some recomended doses.
> 
> I'm not sure on ur current fitness level, but be advised, it is not advisable to take ephidrene if u are ufit with high blood pressure. The 'thermogenic' effect caused by the stack can increase ur bp (I'm led to believe) so basically, approach with caution.
> 
> ...


How can I get ECA ,are they together or separated.

Thank u.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

burim said:


> How can I get ECA ,are they together or separated.
> 
> Thank u.


I believe you put it together yourself. Ephadrine - Caffine - Asprin. ECA

No idea of the measurements, anyone know??


----------



## sketch (Jan 17, 2008)

think its:

25-30mg eph

200mg caffeine

100mg aspirin

i've read that studies have shown the addition of aspirin to have no benefit to the stack, though in my opinion it would probably help if you have slightly elevated blood pressure as it thins the blood. saying that though, if you have high blood pressure then taking eph may not be the best option!

remember that it should be cycled properly to avoid tolerance and possible dependency.

if you're gona go down the route of using dodo's chesteze, then i think it's probably best to find out more the ingredient of theophylline which is also in them

i'm sure there's plenty of threads on here which go into greater detail of the pro's and con's of this stack.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Easier to buy some EPH 25 or T5 and more reliable. go easy though they aren't smarties and more isn't better.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Oi oi Yeti

You board whore 

Your getting as bad as me


----------

